# dove shooter



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Working on a shooter for a friend today. Got it sanded to 600, bone white, no grain that I can see. Thought I'd hit it with some walnut stain and maybe bring out some grain. Wood is denser than I figured. Stain just laid on top and mocked me. Wiped it off and then wood looked dirty. It was either wait a day or so and resand or (never admit failure) mix some 1/2 BLO 1/2 turp and see if it would soak in and darken. Further useless info follows when I quit cussing.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Maybe it would soak in if you scuff it up with some courser sandpaper?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

M Mars said:


> Maybe it would soak in if you scuff it up with some courser sandpaper?


Mars.. never thought of that, but then when I sanded it back would it look like bone? The turp and oil seems to be soaking in. Reminds me of a piece of maple I had once that was so hard liquid would set on it and laugh at me. This stuff is like bone. Not going to be a showpiece anyway , just something that the old gentleman can shoot birds with. Gotta build a pouch. I remember some one on this forum saying something like "twice the diameter for width and 4 times for length. Built to shoot marbles that weigh 3 grams. Which by the way are about the same as a 7/16 steel bearing.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> M Mars said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would soak in if you scuff it up with some courser sandpaper?
> ...


I guess I would want to experiment with a scrap piece first before I do something I may regret. It's all trial and error for me. I have learned most of what I know by messing up first.


----------

